# Today Sponge?



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

I have PCOS and recently stopped taking The Pill for several reasons, I want to try a hormone free way such as Today Sponge. My partner and I have both been tested, so we're clear to go without condoms, but we both really don't want to go back on that road.

Have any of you gals ever tried this sponge or other contraceptive sponges?

Do they work, does it take away form sex? Any weird after effects? 

Is it hard to insert being a woman of size?

Just general questions..... hope to get some input, negative or positive.


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

First time they were on the market I put one in, I was 17. (Never had sex, but I was an optimistic girl!)

Got it stuck in me. 

Not sure if it's just my own anatomy or if my size played a roll in my ability to reach ALLL the way in and get it out.... but that was a freaky hour or so while I tried to get it out. 

I think if you're going to be using them with a partner, you could always ask him to yank it out for you. 

I know some people reported reactions to either the spermicide or the material, and I'm not sure how you'd test that in advance... but overall I think it's probably an easy/effective method, if you're not interested in just using condoms.


----------



## Tad (Aug 13, 2007)

We used the original sponge occasionally, without problems. Then they went off the market (as documented in the hilarious "sponge-worthy" Seinfeild episode). Then they came back, and we thought we'd try them again. My wife was pretty down as she had recently finished her MA and was job hunting, and this stress really slowed down our sex life, so after a couple of weeks of nothing we had sex one night, using the sponge. It did not stay in place. Then we didn't do anything for a couple more weeks. Then a couple of weeks later we discovered that my wife was about four weeks pregnant.....

I'm sure they work pretty well in general, but like any other other method there is some failure rate. I'm sure it is not as high as the 100% that we experienced. But it is there.....

By the way, no regrets here--we realized once we discovered she was pregnant that in many ways it was the perfect time for us to turn our life upside down, we just had not recognized it ahead of time. So I'm not complaining, just sharing our experience.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2007)

ME TOO!!! LOL but I was 28 and with a partner and it STILL took about 30 minutes for him to get it out because it swells once inside. LMAO - I never laughed so hard in all my life!!





AnnMarie said:


> First time they were on the market I put one in, I was 17. (Never had sex, but I was an optimistic girl!)
> 
> Got it stuck in me.
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 13, 2007)

When I was married- about 15 years ago, give or take - this was our primary form of bc because I had problems on the pill, and we both hated condoms. I never got pregnant when I used them, never had any problems. Granted, I was much smaller then (around 200-250 lbs), and this was the original version, so they may be different now. As Ed said, nothing is going to be 100%; I did have a positive experience with these, though.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 13, 2007)

I loved the original sponge! I used it for several years. Hubby's had the snip, so I don't use any form of BC now.
I had some moments where I didn't think it was going to come out, but patience and a few Kegels always worked. 
I never got pregnant, never had any reaction to either the spermicide or the sponge itself, and laughed so hard I cried when I saw Elaine's stash. I'm glad to see them back on the market.


----------



## Risible (Aug 13, 2007)

Put me down for a negative experience.

I had a reaction, probably to the spermicide. This caused my parts, including inside the vag, to swell. I couldn't get the sponge out myself, had to get the bf to reach way up and pull it out. What a completely unsexy experience.

I had used the sponge several times before I had a reaction, however. Each time it was only with great difficulty and plenty o' time that I was able to retrieve it. Each time I thought, "Okay, I need to have a professional remove it this time." I was about 300 pounds at the time and my fat body definitely got in the way of the retrieval process.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 13, 2007)

I tried them back in the day, and then again when they came back out again a little less than two years ago. They had something in the spermicide that caused a lot of irritation back in the day, and also again when I tried them more recently. 

But then again, I have problems with most spermicides, so they really aren't an option for me. 

As far as inserting and removing, it took a little stretching and then some kegals afterwards but I was able to make it work. 

Tracy


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, I think at 17 I was too panicky to use/know to use the kegals to get it out. 

There's another part to that whole fiasco of a story that probably contributed. 

I was such a moron that I bought them, put in the sponge at home and ....

LEFT THE WRAPPER......

ON THE KITCHEN COUNTER.......

Which my Dad found. 





On his birthday. 



I still can barely think about the phone call I got at work. 

*shakes head*


----------



## Aliena (Aug 13, 2007)

This book changed my life! 

It's a proven effective, natural method of birth control. (and pregnancy achievers too) 

I never realized how much I *didn't* know about my body, until I read this book. 

Good luck--


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

thank you ALL so much!

I've ordered a box 3, and plan to try them out...first with a condom, to make sure it works because the thought of an Edx "It did not stay in place" moment would not be all that great. 

I just really hope I can get it out on my own.....

You guys are awesome.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

Aliena said:


> This book changed my life!
> 
> It's a proven effective, natural method of birth control. (and pregnancy achievers too)
> 
> ...





I'm realllly thinking about checking this out tomorrow! what could it hurt? :batting:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2007)

missaf said:


> A year completely free of pregnancy with a uh... 1-2 a day sex life for the entire year



ok..You talked me into it!

lol I think I want my own copy so I can share.


----------



## curveyme (Aug 27, 2007)

I had to get off of the pill too, because of hormones. I thought the sponge was okay, but I never liked the "inconvenience" of inserting and removing it. I just got an IUD (non-hormal) a few weeks ago and have been VERY satisfied with it. They can last up to 10 years and can be removed in the clinic, if you decide you want to get pregnant. They're also as effective as the pill.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2007)

missaf said:


> She speaks truth, that book changed my life, too. A year completely free of pregnancy with a uh... 1-2 a day sex life for the entire year :blush: Then when we wanted to get pregnant, I knew which days would be best and the timing and everything-- bingo
> 
> And if you buy the book, click on the Dimensions Amazon store link first!



Definitely a great book. I used it to avoid, and achieve, pregnancy. It rocks.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 6, 2007)

there is also a canadian sponge that is effective too...i have used both the today the the protectaid without issue except for rarely retrieval, i figured a guy is there during sex, he may as well help later, unless he never wants it from me again 

the link...and i should add, they were slightly easier to get out too..

http://www.protectaid.ca/site/index.shtml

(and no, i don't own stock, hey i wonder if i should???)


----------



## Kortana (Sep 13, 2007)

I have used the CanadianProtectAid one and I really like them. The little "hookie" thing to get them out can be tricky but as long as you stay calm (squatting helps)- you should have no problems.

Also- a little trick for the ladies. I also use the sponge now if I want to have sex during my period. It stops the blood flow from ruining the fun. But remember to remove it RIGHT AFTER because obviously you don't want an infection.


Wow..we do talk about just about anything eh?


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 21, 2007)

forgot to mention that, but it is a great idea as long as not left in too long with menses...(but leave in for the recommended period of time, cause you can still get preggers then, rarely, but it can happen..)


----------

